# Now that was a fight!



## Davejlaw (Jun 9, 2006)

Last night's TUF fight was pretty damn good. Kind of a shame that Kalib couldn't finish though. Both fighters showed a good well-rounded game I thought and looked like semifinalists. What do the rest of you think? Predictions for the other matches?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 9, 2006)

I thought that they both had good technique and that the fight was interesting to watch until Kaleb decided to quit.  To bad about his
ribs but sometimes you just have to plow on.  After all of the guys who wouldn't accept a fight earlier in the show that was a let down.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 9, 2006)

I would have loked to see it go the whole three rounds.  I did not like the way Kalib ducked his head into both arms to cover every thime he saw a punch comeing but other than that i thought it was a good fight.
I wonder if he will ever get another shot in the UFC after stoping because of his ribs


----------



## Davejlaw (Jun 9, 2006)

I think that his ribs must have been pretty painful for him to quit on the fight. Shamrock seemed pretty sure that they were not broken but now since Kalib is off the show we might not ever know. Nothing I saw out of him in the first couple of rounds told me he's a quitter. Kendall worked very hard and his conditioning showed he was ready for a long fight.


----------



## Stillelman (Jun 9, 2006)

I thought it was a good fight, and I thought who ever won that fight would win the whole thing (sorry not too impressed with Ed or Rory).

For the LW I think the English guy, Bisping will win.  I think he showed the best technique in his win (especially since two of them lost).


----------



## WilliamJ (Jun 10, 2006)

I saw an interview with Kalib posted online. He said he had two broken ribs confirmed at the hospital. They got broke sometime in the first round I guess. Along with being cracked some cartilage was dislodged between them. Sounded painful as hell the way he described it. So it was a legit injury.


----------

